# How is the Magloire situation going to pan out?



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It now seems like their is no going back now. No deal was made tonight, but it seems like the damage has been done with Magloire and we have to make a trade at some point.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If we dont trade him...I think he walks.

Try and get something for him is what I say. I love him but I really think he will jet for another team.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We should have tried much more to deal him in a draft trade, that would have been the best solution


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Villineuva+ Murray+ denver 2006 rnd 1 pic for Magoliore and any filler.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Villineuva+ Murray+ denver 2006 rnd 1 pic for Magoliore and any filler.


Don't like this idea very much, that would be to much young talented players and too less experienced veterans...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Villineuva+ Murray+ denver 2006 rnd 1 pic for Magoliore and any filler.


**** no. You guys weren't willing to give us your number 7 pick and draft who we wanted, why would we take on your mistake and a denver first(gonna be a late first) for an all star center. The opportunity was there for you guys to pick him up, and pick up ukic in the second round(wasn't that who you had targeted with your 16 pick anyway?) and instead chose to make the most dumbfounding selection in the first round.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Villineuva+ Murray+ denver 2006 rnd 1 pic for Magoliore and any filler.



No way. That would be a stupid trade for the Hornets. Any trade that involves getting Lamond Murray is not gonna be a good move and also taking on the Raptors stupid pick at #7 in the draft. Man, if the Hornets had traded Magloire for #7 and #16, we could have landed Green AND Granger. That would have just been amazing.


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

I think trading Jamal to Washington for Kwame, and Haywood would work.

Washington would kill to have to have a good front court player.Hornets would get two young players to add to this rebuilding team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Magloire will end up staying in New Orleans for now. He might be a player that gets a lot of hype at the trade deadline depending on how well the Hornets are playing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Villineuva+ Murray+ denver 2006 rnd 1 pic for Magoliore and any filler.


I actually think the Raptors are giving up too much in this trade. You guys don't have to worry about Murray, he is only in the trade to balance the contracts. I doubt the Raptors would give up anything close to this much, considering the fact that they can get Magloire when his contract expires in two years time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Caron Butler and expirings for Magloire or Butler, Mihm and expirings for Magloire and Brown is what us Lakers fans are hoping for.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Can't see Magloire staying put in Nawlins once his contract expires.

Hornets shall deal him or risk losing him for zilch.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Can't see Magloire staying put in Nawlins once his contract expires.
> 
> Hornets shall deal him or risk losing him for zilch.


oh ****, and we only have two years to do it in! time is ticking. seriously, we have a full two seasons to either raise magloires trade status to star level or expose him for the softy that most people think he is. id rather take a chance and do the latter honestly.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Misfit said:


> I think trading Jamal to Washington for Kwame, and Haywood would work.
> 
> Washington would kill to have to have a good front court player.Hornets would get two young players to add to this rebuilding team.


I love this idea but it seems that Kwame is going to the Lakers.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

How would the Hornets like a trade with Minnesota?

Wally Szczerbiak and Michael Olowakandi 

FOR

Jamal Magloire and PJ Brown.

-The trade works on Trade Checker. Would NO even consider it?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Flanders said:


> How would the Hornets like a trade with Minnesota?
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak and Michael Olowakandi
> 
> ...


Nope. No chance.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Flanders said:


> How would the Hornets like a trade with Minnesota?
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak and Michael Olowakandi
> 
> ...


thats hideous, absolutely hideous. Its awesome to see you posting in the hornets board, but this trade is absolute murder for the hornets. we have the 2 dollar version of Wally in Boston Nachbar, and magloire eclipses olowanker in essentially every aspect of the game.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

what ever happened to NO trading Magloire for Pierce.. heard alot of talk about that.... did it fall thru????

maybe even trade him to Atlanta for Al Harrington????


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> what ever happened to NO trading Magloire for Pierce.. heard alot of talk about that.... did it fall thru????
> 
> maybe even trade him to Atlanta for Al Harrington????


Al Harrington AND Josh Childress maybe, but even then I doubt that Hornets fans would go for that.


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I love this idea but it seems that Kwame is going to the Lakers.


How about this trade 

Hornets Get:Al Jefferson(BOS) Desmond Mason(MIL)

Bucks Get:Ricky Davis(BOS) Speedy Claxton(NO)

Celtics Get: Jamal Magloire(NO)

Trade Checker says it's good to go; how about it.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

How bout this...

Memphis Trades:
Jason Williams
Lorenzon Wright

New Orleans Trades:
Speedy Claxton
Jamaal Magilore


Maybe Memphis might throw in one of the guys from Utah they just got!

Tell me wut u think!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> How bout this...
> 
> Memphis Trades:
> Jason Williams
> ...


Why would we want to pay that kind of $$$ to a backup PG? The rumor that has been floating around is Battier/Wright for Magloire/Lynch. I am not sure I like it though. I am not a huge fan of Battier and see him as an above average role player at best.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

HORNETSFAN said:


> I am not a huge fan of Battier and see him as an above average role player at best.


Every team needs their Shane Battier. The type of guy that can do a little bit of everything, is a great locker room guy, and doesn't need the ball in his hands to make things happen. He's the glue to a team.

That being said, I can't see the Grizz trading him. He's the heart and soul of that franchise.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Why would we want to pay that kind of $$$ to a backup PG? The rumor that has been floating around is Battier/Wright for Magloire/Lynch. I am not sure I like it though. I am not a huge fan of Battier and see him as an above average role player at best.


 Battier or James Posey would be great with JR Smith. Posey's probably the better player, but Battier's much more consistent.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

From the Sonics board-

Vladmir Radmanovic + protected 1st round lottery pick for
Jamaal Magloire

Yes? No? Shut the hell up and get out? What do you guys think?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> From the Sonics board-
> 
> Vladmir Radmanovic + protected 1st round lottery pick for
> Jamaal Magloire
> ...



I don't like it for New Orleans. Maybe if they were still in the East, but you're losing a lot of interior defense and toughness by making this swap.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

What do you want from the mavs for this guy??


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I still don't think this guy will be traded because centers are to hard to come by.


----------

